# does any one plow with an F-250 turbo diesel?



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

yes i have an f250 turbo diesel with an '09 8'6" boss SD plow and was wondering how much snow i could push, i also have a snow ex 1075 salter wich adds only 150 lbs, so how much can i push before i start spinning, also have 30.5" all terain tires on a 4" lift


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

abuot half of the board plows with f250 or f350 diesels


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

no one plows with them, fords break after 20 minuts of use.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;902437 said:


> no one plows with them, fords break after 20 minuts of use.


Man you get 20mins out of them. I only get 5min.


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

ran mine 2hrs non stop, then raced all the rice burners with them mufflers that drag to ground


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

I plowed about 16 hrs this last storm with mine


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

2 wheel drive or 4x4?


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

you'll pass atleast 3 dodges on the side of the road with burnt trannys during a 10" event .

ballast is the answer wesport


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Is there anything else worth plowing with???


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

> does any one plow with an F-250 turbo diesel?


I do! I do!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id say you can push 8.5 ft at a time, no more..


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

You can push until you run out of traction, fuel or energy.

Here ya go.


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

You will push more snow if you go back to your stock all terrain tire for the winter . The 30.5 aren't too good in the snow for traction.


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

I plow with an 05' f-250, v-10 power, 8' board, 4" lift / 35" toyo open country's, with no problem and i have had a full board, may depend sometimes on if it's powder or real wet, as well as ground temp and if your on blacktop or dirt road. everything plays a factor. for example the last storm here i pushed a full board of the heaviest wettest stuff, and didn't spin much, but the ground temp was so warm that i cleaned it right to the blacktop and had full contact with the surface. Another funny factor is how many broken down dodge drivers you picked up along the way... lmao


----------

